# 5 Pawns Castle Long Or Alternative flavour?



## ashTZA

Hi;

I called VapeMob Kenilworth t'day to find out if their new stock has landed; (Some has, but it doesn't include 5pwns).

And I was told they are no longer going to stock 5 pwns liquid "due to lack of interest" - (which left me in absolute disbelief) so no new stock coming in... ever;
_EDIT: Confirmed as a miscommunication - this may only be true in regards to the possible future of 18mg options._

Anyone know where else we can get; or any vendors that will be reliably stocking 5pwns in 6mg?
(specifically my fav: Castle Long).

I looked up eciggies.co.za but besides being closed for business (again) till the 22nd.
But they only stock 12mg [can live with that if no alternative; but they aren't open anyway.]

I'm an absolute Castle Long addict. a day without it, & I will go into a dementia and indiscriminately kill kittens.

Please think of the kittens.

PS: Or know of any alternatives with a similar flavour profile available locally? Something coconut with a hint of alcohol & vanilla & nut/almond? Or simply a pina colada


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol.. "no interest in Five Pawns"?
I think its a case of no interest in the price they sell it at.

But I'm a big fan of Castlelong, and I haven't found anything like it... sorry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Hang in there @ashTZA. Looks like eciggies 12 mg is going to be your best bet. 

I am also scared my Blackbird will be stopped. In which case I I will be very sad. Would have to import or find something else. 

VapeKings Piña Colada is nice. I have reviewed it. Not a complex juice but I enjoyed it. Maybe that will get you through till you can get your castle long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol.. "no interest in Five Pawns"?
> I think its a case of no interest in the price they sell it at.
> 
> But I'm a big fan of Castlelong, and I haven't found anything like it... sorry.


I think if it where selling for R250, it would be the only premium import people would be interested in and there won't be any interest in anything else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ashTZA

Silver said:


> Hang in there @ashTZA. Looks like eciggies 12 mg is going to be your best bet.
> 
> I am also scared my Blackbird will be stopped. In which case I I will be very sad. Would have to import or find something else.
> 
> VapeKings Piña Colada is nice. I have reviewed it. Not a complex juice but I enjoyed it. Maybe that will get you through till you can get your castle long.



Don't jinks it man;
Blackbird is another of my "Must always have a bottle with me" ones. And is the ONLY one my mother; whom I'm desperately trying to get to quit analogues for good; Likes. Every other juice she tries makes her cough; or simply doesn't do it for her.

I'll try VK's pina' out to see what its like. 
I must say I really am in-love with castle long; and would be utterly devastated to be without it.

This song pretty much explains it:
Jonny Lang / Double Trouble - There's No One Like You


----------



## rogue zombie

Ashley A said:


> I think if it where selling for R250, it would be the only premium inport people would be interested in and there won't be any interest in anything else.



Oooooooh I'd buy a lot of Castle Long and Bowden's Mate if they were R250.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ashley A said:


> I think if it where selling for R250, it would be the only premium inport people would be interested in and there won't be any interest in anything else.



Oooooooh I'd buy a lot of Castle Long and Bowden's Mate if they were R250.


----------



## Silver

ashTZA said:


> Don't jinks it man;
> Blackbird is another of my "Must always have a bottle with me" ones. And is the ONLY one my mother; whom I'm desperately trying to get to quit analogues for good; Likes. Every other juice she tries makes her cough; or simply doesn't do it for her.
> 
> I'll try VK's pina' out to see what its like.
> I must say I really am in a long term relationship with castle long; and would be utterly devastated to be without it.
> 
> Jonny Lang / Double Trouble - There's No One Like You




I hear you @ashTZA 
Loud and clear!

You wont believe the coincidence - my moms favourite tobacco is blackbird too! I get her the 12mg. Bought a few bottles recently. She is hooked on Blackbird and so am I. So as a family we are quite Blackbird dependant  lol. Just hope Witchers Brew doesnt get discontinued. I would have to import it in bulk. At least i know who could go in with me on a big order if that were to happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I hear you @ashTZA
> Loud and clear!
> 
> You wont believe the coincidence - my moms favourite tobacco is blackbird too! I get her the 12mg. Bought a few bottles recently. She is hooked on Blackbird and so am I. So as a family we are quite Blackbird dependant  lol. Just hope Witchers Brew doesnt get discontinued. I would have to import it in bulk. At least i know who could go in with me on a big order if that were to happen.


Lol, I already have to import Tark's Matador in bulk. Vapemob's "may again stock in future" has proven to be but talk. They are no longer listed as an importer with the juice maker. If I look at their stock position for Blackbird, am afraid you are in for a surprise. Maybe you should inquire officially.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre you mind me asking which site you import Tarks and like from?


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Andre you mind me asking which site you import Tarks and like from?


I do not mind at all. www.modnworld.com. Only for Tark's juices. You can email him, Tark Vernada, at modnworld@mail.com. The site accepted my order, but did not give a shipping option. Best is to email Tark with your order. He will then send you a paypal invoice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

PayPal accepting as well.., nice thank you!

I'm really not buying much imported stuff lately, with such good local stuff popping up, but I like to know I can get more when I want.


----------



## free3dom

@ashTZA I know this is a bit of a stretch, but why not give DIY a go...SkyBlue has a wonderful starter kit (on special now) - just choose 2x Pina Colada flavour to go with it (which is a really nice flavour BTW). This will allow you to make 250ml of Pina Colada juice for yourself @ only R360 

The flavouring is 10ml per bottle and is best at around 8% per volume...so 2x10ml can make 250ml of juice 
DIY is an easy, fun, and incredibly cheap way to get lots of juice 

You can even try making a Castle Long clone (but you may have to order the flavourings direct from the supplier or try here).

If you need help, there is a really nice startier DIY thread on here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> PayPal accepting as well.., nice thank you!
> 
> I'm really not buying much imported stuff lately, with such good local stuff popping up, but I like to know I can get more when I want.


Same here, but when one gets an imported juice locally, it becomes a real favourite and the local vendor discontinues - leaves one with some hard choices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Same here, but when one gets an imported juice locally, it becomes a real favourite and the local vendor discontinues - leaves one with some hard choices.



This is why I have become very wary of what I buy and from where. Consistency is key with me. Be it pricing, stock control etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ashTZA

(multi quote appears broken for me; so just gonna shout out).

@r0gue z0mbie Re: local stuff popping Up - I've vaped a lot of craft vapour over the months; still a great product, I've tried all of their flavours and found some ones I enjoy very much & always keep on hand; Some though made me lurch, but none whispered naughty things in my ear as "forever yours".

Lekker vapours brought the King back for breakfast; but was far to rich for me as an ADV. (and the super sweet smell often got on other peoples nerves; pretty much like Elvis' music does when I play it). Something I like to enjoy; when no-one is watching.

I've order some Voodoo vapes; which I tried a while back at a meet. seems promising; went for the gravestone (citrus) & Bloody Sunday (strawberry milkshake). Waiting for the order. I'm not really a fan of strawberries; definitely not strawberry milkshakes; but something about that juice tickled my fancy.

@free3dom; Legend mate; Thanks for the recipe. The thought has crossed my mind on several occasions; I've been wondering what would be the required flavours for a clone attempt. On that note however, if you've ever tasted my cooking, you'd probably add a disclaimer advising me never to share my creations. I will however give it a shot. (for educational purposes at the very least) who knows I might surprise myself.


@Andre & @r0gue z0mbie re: favourites; consistency; supply - I understand your pain; Over the last few months I've spent thousands on bottles of juice the bottom of which I will never reach; all in the pursuit of finding the holy grail.
When I find something I enjoy; Supply anxiety becomes a real serious issue for me. I'm going away on holiday in a week, and believe it or not; I'm sitting here thinking it will be a complete washout if I don't find an awesome juice to take with me ( & glancing over with a lump in my throat to the half a dropper of CL left I'm saving for that last drip when I get the chills lol).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ashTZA

Andre said:


> I do not mind at all. www.modnworld.com. Only for Tark's juices. You can email him, Tark Vernada, at modnworld@mail.com. The site accepted my order, but did not give a shipping option. Best is to email Tark with your order. He will then send you a paypal invoice.



Heh' I'm busy dripping some Tark's Maghrib right now myself.
Do you not get issues with customs?
The idea of importing my own supply of juices has weighted on me; but to make it economical (courier fee's wise) would mean spending a quite a bit of dosh on a half a dozen or more bottles at a time; and work has me far too busy, to be able to spare the energy to fight with customs if it did get blocked. (And not sure what % of taxes would apply). I've found it hard to get definite answers in this regard; since SA doesn't have any specific legislation in regards to ecigs/eliquid. besides Nic being a controlled substance; (so it gives me the impression its luck of the draw situation unless you're in the business of importing & have the time / experience / connections to do it right).

What have your experiences been like & with what qty do you think is a safe bet to stay under the radar?


----------



## Andre

ashTZA said:


> Heh' I'm busy dripping some Tark's Maghrib right now myself.
> Do you not get issues with customs?
> The idea of importing my own supply of juices has weighted on me; but to make it economical (courier fee's wise) would mean spending a quite a bit of dosh on a half a dozen or more bottles at a time; and work has me far too busy, to be able to spare the energy to fight with customs if it did get blocked. (And not sure what % of taxes would apply). I've found it hard to get definite answers in this regard; since SA doesn't have any specific legislation in regards to ecigs/eliquid. besides Nic being a controlled substance; (so it gives me the impression its luck of the draw situation unless you're in the business of importing & have the time / experience / connections to do it right).
> 
> What have your experiences been like & with what qty do you think is a safe bet to stay under the radar?


With better local supplies I do not import a lot - only ADVs not available locally, but those I have have all arrived eventually. Customs charges vary. I just smile and pay - no idea what the charges should be and whether they are amount/quantity dependent. 
Lol, "supply anxiety" describes it perfectly - I am certainly afflicted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Andre said:


> With better local supplies I do not import a lot - only ADVs not available locally, but those I have have all arrived eventually. Customs charges vary. I just smile and pay - no idea what the charges should be and whether they are amount/quantity dependent.
> Lol, "supply anxiety" describes it perfectly - I am certainly afflicted.



Looks like I will have to start looking into this as well. Getting harder and harder to find specific juices in specific nic. I have a bottle and a half of Gambit in 18mg sitting in my safe (yes, my safe, that's how much i love and treasure it) and I force myself to only vape a tank a month as the 18mg seems to be harder to find... I generally vape 6mg jooses but gambit does not do it for me lower than 18mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A

_Another thing with liquid at R350 is that most people will use it more sparingly like on weekends and only in their best gear (except for you two ) so it won't be flying of the shelves. The price elasticity hasn't been tested. Dropping the price and reducing margin results in increased sales so the volume makes more overall profit and the vendor needs to find the sweet spot to maximise profit.
_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Ashley A said:


> _ The price elasticity hasn't been tested. Dropping the price and reducing margin results in increased sales so the volume makes more overall profit and the vendor needs to find the sweet spot to maximise profit._



Ya it's a vicious cycle really. If the price is a little high, it will put some off. The stock doesn't move quickly off the shelve. Retailer is less likely to re-stock.

Me personally, I have a mental block at a certain price point.


----------



## Silver

ashTZA said:


> (multi quote appears broken for me; so just gonna shout out).
> 
> @r0gue z0mbie Re: local stuff popping Up - I've vaped a lot of craft vapour over the months; still a great product, I've tried all of their flavours and found some ones I enjoy very much & always keep on hand; Some though made me lurch, but none whispered naughty things in my ear as "forever yours".
> 
> Lekker vapours brought the King back for breakfast; but was far to rich for me as an ADV. (and the super sweet smell often got on other peoples nerves; pretty much like Elvis' music does when I play it). Something I like to enjoy; when no-one is watching.
> 
> I've order some Voodoo vapes; which I tried a while back at a meet. seems promising; went for the gravestone (citrus) & Bloody Sunday (strawberry milkshake). Waiting for the order. I'm not really a fan of strawberries; definitely not strawberry milkshakes; but something about that juice tickled my fancy.
> 
> @free3dom; Legend mate; Thanks for the recipe. The thought has crossed my mind on several occasions; I've been wondering what would be the required flavours for a clone attempt. On that note however, if you've ever tasted my cooking, you'd probably add a disclaimer advising me never to share my creations. I will however give it a shot. (for educational purposes at the very least) who knows I might surprise myself.
> 
> 
> @Andre & @r0gue z0mbie re: favourites; consistency; supply - I understand your pain; Over the last few months I've spent thousands on bottles of juice the bottom of which I will never reach; all in the pursuit of finding the holy grail.
> When I find something I enjoy; Supply anxiety becomes a real serious issue for me. I'm going away on holiday in a week, and believe it or not; I'm sitting here thinking it will be a complete washout if I don't find an awesome juice to take with me ( & glancing over with a lump in my throat to the half a dropper of CL left I'm saving for that last drip when I get the chills lol).



Loved your post @ashTZA !
Some classic chirps - "but none whispered naughty things in my ear" and "supply anxiety" - so appropriate!
You write well

I think the answer to the whole juice thing is to find a few locally made inexpensive juices one likes and have a few premium international ones that we do group buys on. 

I plan to pay more attention to the local juices in the months ahead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Loved your post @ashTZA !
> Some classic chirps - "but none whispered naughty things in my ear" and "supply anxiety" - so appropriate!
> You write well
> 
> I think the answer to the whole juice thing is to find a few locally made inexpensive juices one likes and have a few premium international ones that we do group buys on.
> 
> I plan to pay more attention to the local juices in the months ahead.



Well I already have a few local flavours that I won't want to go without.

I actually noticed last week - I used to stock a few normal priced juices for vaping all day. Then I'd save "the good stuff" (imported) for night time relaxing at home.

I noticed last week, that my "good stuff" juice were all local.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Yip, i agree

Its like having a value for money wine for daily use and those expensive bottles for occasional treats. (as my wife would say, since i dont drink much wine)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Loved your post @ashTZA !
> Some classic chirps - "but none whispered naughty things in my ear" and "supply anxiety" - so appropriate!
> You write well
> 
> I think the answer to the whole juice thing is to find a few locally made inexpensive juices one likes and have a few premium international ones that we do group buys on.
> 
> I plan to pay more attention to the local juices in the months ahead.



I agree 100% with you here. 

I must say that both the Krave juices that Mob stocks are very well made (and locally made too). Sure, it pushes the price boundry at R200 a bottle, but I am fine with paying that for what I get out of the juice. VooDoo, VM, LV, etc are very good juices for very good prices. 5 Pawns is the only premium import juice that I have paid over R250 a bottle for, but R350 a bottle is a bit rich. I have actually put it in my cart, and then removed it just before buying a couple of times. For some reason I just can not get myself to pay R350 a bottle.

Now I am not naive and know that Mob has overheads to cover, and thus the price for the juice. But I look at my juice purchases this way... R350 for a bottle of 5P plus R90 shipping = R440 for that bottle. If I add R50 I can get 2 bottles of Krave plus shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

If the juice is too expensive, it just wont sell - or wont sell enough to warrant restocking
I think thats what happened


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> If the juice is too expensive, it just wont sell - or wont sell enough to warrant restocking
> I think thats what happened



Yip, and it is really a shame because importing small amounts will just lead to costing much more. Looks like I will have to cherish my last bottle of 18 mg Gambit as I will probably only be bringing new bottles in around my bonus month.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

lol... I realized today that since the Rand has been sliding, R300 for a $22 bottle makes sense. I don't feel I need Vaseline to place an order 

Also I see VapeMob has ANML now at R300.

Well I'll be damned, how things change.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimH

@ashTZA - it was with horror I read your original post that Mob will no longer be stocking CL, absolute heresy!
Perhaps we can hook up a joint purchase from Eciggies when they open again and share the shipping costs? @RoSsIkId - you want in on this?
Thank goodness the UK stores still sell it - at least when I go back home I can still get my hands on some at a relatively decent price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Some miss communication might have occurred. 18MG liquid is something we can't always commit to, but I can assure you Five Pawns will remain on our shelves, including Castle Long albeit that it's not arriving with our latest restocks! In fact we'll go ahead and get some 18MG's anyway. 

Apologies for any misunderstandings.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ashTZA

RevnLucky7 said:


> Some miss communication might have occurred. 18MG liquid is something we can't always commit to, but I can assure you Five Pawns will remain on our shelves, including Castle Long albeit that it's not arriving with our latest restocks! In fact we'll go ahead and get some 18MG's anyway.
> 
> Apologies for any misunderstandings.



That's great news; I vape 6mg so not fazed about 18mg.
I'm very relieved that you do plan on restocking 5P;

I'm not sure who I spoke to on the phone at Kenilworth but when he told me there wont be any 5P coming in again "Due to lack of interest" I almost broke down over the line in disbelief;
Perhaps he thought I was looking for 18mg and was referring to that strength specifically?
(since stock has been an issue, my usual response to what mg is "anything you have left".)
or was the miscommunication internally?

Any timeline to expect when you will be receiving new stock of castle long? (along with other 5pwns)


----------



## RevnLucky7

ashTZA said:


> That's great news; I vape 6mg so not fazed about 18mg.
> I'm very relieved that you do plan on restocking 5P;
> 
> I'm not sure who I spoke to on the phone at Kenilworth but when he told me there wont be any 5P coming in again "Due to lack of interest" I almost broke down over the line in disbelief;
> Perhaps he thought I was looking for 18mg and was referring to that strength specifically?
> (since stock has been an issue, my usual response to what mg is "anything you have left".)
> or was the miscommunication internally?
> 
> Any timeline to expect when you will be receiving new stock of castle long? (along with other 5pwns)


You spoke to me. I recall the conversation. I was under the impression that you were inquiring about 18mg options... Apologies again. Yeah not to worry, 6mg will most certainly remain!

I can give you a timeline... We're looking at roughly a two week estimate all depending on various factors so unfortunately we can't promise a date. 

For those enquiring about Blackbird, that too will be restocked. Sometimes we do experience certain delays on restocks chaps but we do what we can to ensure we retain and receive the brands you love in a timely fashion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KimH

Phew

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

RevnLucky7 said:


> You spoke to me. I recall the conversation. I was under the impression that you were inquiring about 18mg options... Apologies again. Yeah not to worry, 6mg will most certainly remain!
> 
> I can give you a timeline... We're looking at roughly a two week estimate all depending on various factors so unfortunately we can't promise a date.
> 
> For those enquiring about Blackbird, that too will be restocked. Sometimes we do experience certain delays on restocks chaps but we do what we can to ensure we retain and receive the brands you love in a timely fashion.



@RevnLucky7 - Just to clarify. You won't be restocking 5P in 18mg, or you will only order 18mg in on request?


----------



## RevnLucky7

baksteen8168 said:


> @RevnLucky7 - Just to clarify. You won't be restocking 5P in 18mg, or you will only order 18mg in on request?


We will stock 18mg in moderation.


----------



## Silver

Thanks @RevnLucky7


----------



## baksteen8168

RevnLucky7 said:


> We will stock 18mg in moderation.


 
Thanks @RevnLucky7


----------



## Dirk

Ashley A said:


> I think if it where selling for R250, it would be the only premium inport people would be interested in and there won't be any interest in anything else.



Hi Ashley,

I've got good news for you! 

We've worked long and hard, and it soon to launch new online and retail outlet(s) will be carrying the whole Five Pawns range in 3 and 6mg! And, we hope to through our large order quantities keep pricing under R300 

The Vapery should be up and at it for the beginning of August., and we will ensure one of our Cape Town agents keep a few on hand for anyone down there in dire need

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

